# Any Bosch 1615evs info?



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

I just picked up a Bosch 1615evs router at a yard sale. It runs fine. Wondering how it would workout in a table?
I currently have a 2 1/4 hp Freud in my table, waiting for it to break for the 5-6th time.
Thought it might be nice to have a 3+ hp router in the table.
Any thoughts on this router, for hand or table use.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch 1615EVS is an older model and discontinued; 3-1/4 hp, variable speed, plunge only router. This router will work great in a table if you remove the springs.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

Mike said:


> The Bosch 1615EVS is an older model and discontinued; 3-1/4 hp, variable speed, plunge only router. This router will work great in a table if you remove the springs.


My main concern is how easy the height adjustment would work, and also not sure how hard, above table bit changes would be. I think I could rig up a gizmo, to push the spindle lock, for bit changes. I think getting a wrench on the collet, from above wouldn't work. Bummer. The only thing I like about the Freud 1700, is the above table bit changes and adjustment. It has a few cheap parts inside that keep breaking. One, they replaced the plastic part, with a metal part. Glad they discontinued it.
I rarely need a Big router, so I might just mount it in one side of the router ext. on the ts. and fumble with bit changes, on the rare occasion I use it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bit changes are quick and easy if you lift the mounting plate out of the table. Lay the router on it's side and this helps steady it while changing bits. This also makes it easy to see the height adjustment. This is much faster than any lift.


----------



## colletcrasher (Dec 2, 2013)

I just bought one and have to put a speed control in it hope it's a fix what little Ive heard mine run it sounds very powerful, if you need parts there are about 3 places when you google 1615evs parts one is quite a bit cheaper so shop around


----------



## Genel41 (Feb 6, 2013)

That is the way I do it and I think it is think is the best and I know the cheapest without the router raiser . I have my own raiser I made a small crank to put on that knob which this is the same kind of router Freud I have when you get it where you want lock the small lever you are done .


----------

